# Swedish Noggin



## Twig Man (Apr 16, 2014)

I bought a piece of cherry burl from Matthew Cressey (topsandturnings) and I carved this swedish noggin from it. It was a chore to carve because of the grain but it turned out nicely.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 10


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 16, 2014)

I like that spoon !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## topsandturnings (Apr 16, 2014)

Wow, nice spoon! I like the curve in the handle! I have some more if your interested?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 16, 2014)

Very nice.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 16, 2014)

Very Unique !!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 18, 2014)

No idea what a noggin is but that's very nice work!


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 18, 2014)

Joe, I think you put it on your head if you get caught out in the rain. I may be wrong.

Ray

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Twig Man (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments. A noggin is a swedish drinking vessel


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 18, 2014)

When you sell those do you provide instructions for those that don't know how to use their noggin ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RayBell (Apr 20, 2014)

Very nice John, why do so many folks on here have purple thumbnailsOk, I often do too. Occupational hazard?


----------



## Twig Man (Apr 20, 2014)

Ray that is a couple weeks old. I smashed it gooood


----------



## RayBell (Apr 21, 2014)

Sorry John, believe me I know how that hurts. Again, nice noggin!


----------



## figuresofwood (Apr 22, 2014)

Unbelievable!!!


----------



## SENC (Apr 22, 2014)

I didn't realize a noggin could be used for anything other than a hat rack!

Great work!



hobbit-hut said:


> When you sell those do you provide instructions for those that don't know how to use their noggin ?


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 22, 2014)

SENC said:


> I didn't realize a noggin could be used for anything other than a hat rack!
> 
> Great work!


The instructions are a two page hand out, and it looks like your going to need both pages.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

